# Rides out of Lake Oswego



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I will be staying in LO for the first month after my move from Florida. I am looking for some mid paced group rides. Can anyone give me some information on some rides?

The Portland Velo rides look great but I would prefer to be able to ride from my house and it seems its 20miles each way to longbottom's so I will have to wait until I am better affiliated with the area


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

We have a few people on the Portland Velo race team and club that are in the L.O. area that might be able to give you a ride to the Saturday group rides.

You might also put up a post on our club forum where to ride in the L.O. area. I'm in Hillsboro and know little to nothing about that area.

Also...contact Lakeside bicycles ( http://lakeside-bikes.com/ ). They are in L.O. and should know all the routes and have some group rides as well.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Thx...I may actually drive over there if I cant find anything. It may actually be best as I havent been training much the last couple months so I need to get some base miles back in as well as getting used to the terrain.

I will also go by lakeside as its right around the corner from where I am staying...I must say I am very excited


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Since I need to get back into shape and get some base miles in and don't know my way around would the Springwater 40 mile loop be a good option for me? I figure this way I cant get lost since its a loop right?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> I figure this way I cant get lost since its a loop right?


Ummm, sure  It's not a closed off loop, so getting lost is always an option.

Not sure about the Springwater loop. I've ridden parts of it but not all of it before, so I don't know how good of a ride the total loop is. I'm sure somebody will chime in though.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Ask around about Old Kreuger Road and the hills around Sherwood. It's a pretty good start for the LO area. Rabbit mountain is another one around that area. The hills aren't that tough around here but there are some really steep parts but they are also very short in length. The scenery is incredible- it is some of the most beautiful cycling scenery anywhere. I swear, I sometimes feel like I am riding in France. Welcome to Oregon stunzeed!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Thx guys, Im going to find out about those routes. Just ot into Portland today so I m ready to get back in shape and get acquainted with Portland riding.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

it's also possible to ride from lo into pdx and take the Max train to hillsboro for the Velo Rides. I've done a few and the Velo group is pretty cool, and push a good pace. The Springwater gets bumpy for a few miles once you cross 82nd ave in Portland, but otherwise not too bad. 

Making your way out to Sunnyside Rd and towards Damascus, Boring, and Sandy is a GREAT ride. If you want Maps, pm me and I can throw some gmaps together for you.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi stunzeed,

I live in NE Portland and ride the Springwater often because it is fairly close to me (about 3 miles away via surface streets and the East Bank Esplanade) and offers a good ride without "much" interference from auto traffic.

However, I've never ridden the whole loop, so I can't really comment on that entire trail.

If you want to go "fast", there will really be only one area where you can pick up good speed for a long distance, which is the section of trail that runs along Willamette river between the Sellwood Bridge and the Eastside industrial district, which is 3 miles of flat trail without any other crossings to worry about.

If you continue east on the Springwater towards Clackamas, there is one part of the trail where you need to ride through a neighborhood (Sellwood) to connect up with the rest of the trail, as well as streets that cross the trail fairly frequently, where you will have to stop and engage crosswalk signals.

Don't get me wrong, it's a GREAT ride, and from my front door to where I usually stop and go back is roughly 40 miles, which I'll do in a leisurely 2-3 hours, including snack break. Just don't expect to maintain a non-stop racing 25 mph the whole way. Also, on nice days there can be a lot of "three abreast walkers with strollers" type of folks on the trail, so you need to watch out for pedestrians, roller bladers, etc. 

Any ways, welcome to Portland! Another good resource since you're new here may be www.bikeportland.org. It's more geared towards commuter-style "bike culture", not racing or anything like that, but it can keep you up to date on cycling-related news in the area.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

To add to mcsqueaks post, another rather nice trail now that its open is the 205 trail. It's all open again, and there are several stretches that work out nicely for intervals an whatnot. It begins near the Gladstone DMV, just outside of west linn. The Springwater east of 82nd is a royal pain in the arse, literally!! Very very bumpy asphalt and it always fatigued me earlier than any other trail/road. From LO, you can ride Terwilleger to the grave yard, descend and cross the Sellwood bridge to get to Springwater safely and in a timely manner.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm eager to check out the 205 path as the weather gets nicer. I work right by the 205 Glenn Jackson bridge and cycle to work sometimes during the summer, so it'll be interesting to take the "long way 'round" to get home.

Be careful if you cruse down the grave yard road... it's a nice shortcut but they recently installed some rather harsh speedbumps that if taken at speed could result in injury or a bent rim.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

ohyea.. i forgot about those!! I was riding that route daily and then one day, during my early morning daze, i actually hit one and almost wiped out!! Good thing i was on the way up an not down, it was still a bit dark out side and they hadn't painted them.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

actually now moved out to Raleigh hills so looking for routes out here now if anyone knows

i am right down the road from the portland golf club


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> actually now moved out to Raleigh hills so looking for routes out here now if anyone knows
> 
> i am right down the road from the portland golf club



No long climbs around there, but plenty of 10-20 minute climbs with some 14%-16% grades at points.

Basically just follow Skyline and take the ups and downs from there. The following are all good climbs of varying length:

Thompson
Springville
Old Germantown
Germantown (either direction)...but has higher traffic
Newberry
McNamee
Rock Creek
Logie Trail (both sides)
Rocky Point

Combine multiple climbs/descents to make for a very hilly ride.

If you head west from there you also have Mason Hill/Moreland and Pumpkin Ridge that you can add to the mix.

Keep heading west and there are lots of flat roads that make it easy to come up with lots of varying loops. You can also head west to Timber, which is generally a fun route.

Anway...Lots of riding from where you are at.


----------

